# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Scheduler for Sybase backups ???

## Mark Rub

Hi all.
I used to work with MS SQL Server for awhile,
but now I&#39;m starting with Sybase and first
big disappointment - Sybase has backup routine
but it doesn&#39;t have a scheduler for backups.
I consider this as a big minus, also the fact that 
it doesn&#39;t have so convenient for DBA interface 
as MS SQL has. But anyway... I&#39;m looking now for
reliable software to schedule my nigthly backups.
If anybody have some experience with scheduling for 
Sybase, please advise me.
Thank you for any help.
Mark

----------


## Michael Hotek

You aren&#39;t going to find nice GUI tools for Sybase that exist for MS SQL Server out of the box.  Sybase was designed for Unix and is built with that mindset.  As far as schedulers go, Sybase has a scheduler that blows the doors off anything that is in MS SQL Server.  Take a look at the cron command and you&#39;ll find everything that you are looking for.

Mike

> Hi all.
I used to work with MS SQL Server for awhile, but now I&#39;m starting with Sybase and first big disappointment - Sybase has backup routine but it doesn&#39;t have a scheduler for backups.  I consider this as a big minus, also the fact that it doesn&#39;t have so convenient for DBA interface as MS SQL has. But anyway... I&#39;m looking now for reliable software to schedule my nigthly backups.
If anybody have some experience with scheduling for Sybase, please advise me.
Thank you for any help.
Mark

----------

